# Probleme mit Cisco Client und FTP



## Laello (2. September 2010)

Das Problem ist um in der Fh-Internet zu bekommen musste ich den CSCO VPN clienten installieren. Aber seidem funktioniert mein Ftp-Client  nicht. 
Er bekommt keine Verbindung. 

Zuhuase gehe ich über Modem rein und schalte denn Cisco Client aus, 
dann funktioniert der ftp Client auch. 

Aber ich brauch den FTP Client auch in der FH. 
Was kann ich tun. 
Zu Info ich hab ein MAC und bitte alles idiotensicher erklären. 
Bin nicht so der Kräck;-)

Vielen lieben Dank


----------

